# visitors/guests



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

did anyone else notice that there are alot of guests on the vistor page ?

i guess alot of members have not signed up to the new bca ?? 

any othere theories ...??


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

seems like it, people haven't signed up yet, or just a tad confused why their login doesn't work lol.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a NOTICE at the top of the page which tells them what happened and that they must re register. Some of the guests maybe spiders from google. I assume most will start signing up, we are getting about 150 signups a day which is pretty good. I am noticing alot of people who used to lurk are taking this opportunity to now sign up which is great to see


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Im sorry! I visit the page with my iphone when i'm not inside! LOL! Especially when im outside having a cigarette!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they know the old site is coming back so they arn't going to sign up for this one


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I just found out what happened , and signed up again a few minutes ago.Not a big deal though the same company (members/sponsors) exist here along with a good Mod team.Keep up the good work , and thanks for putting the forum again.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I was one of those confused guests... I tend not to read notices carefully and couldn't figure out why my login wasn't working. lol

obviously figured it out  durr dumbfishy


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Nicklfire said:


> There is a NOTICE at the top of the page which tells them what happened and that they must re register. Some of the guests maybe spiders from google. I assume most will start signing up, we are getting about 150 signups a day which is pretty good. I am noticing alot of people who used to lurk are taking this opportunity to now sign up which is great to see


ya for sure .. that is good to see


----------

